# Best way to clean white paint off an antique bottle?



## bottlescript (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought an antique bottle, and the seller or previous owner(s) put white paint on the embossed lettering. I used vinegar and detergent to clean most of it off, but as the glass embossing has tiny bites in it the white paint is embedded in these and its very hard to get the paint out/off. 

 Any ideas how best to clean the rest off?  -- I don't think the paint is enamel, but would turps work? -- or maybe if I soak in vinegar over night this might get it off?


----------



## suzanne (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd soak it overnite in vinegar and then scrub the letters with toothbrush.


----------



## blade (Sep 12, 2010)

Smash it ![]


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 12, 2010)

ok, I'll give it a go

 also does vinegar harm or eat into glass?


----------



## Erik T (Sep 12, 2010)

I would doubt vinegar harms glass. Seeing as people already soak bottles in CLR (more acidic than vinegar) which is basically watered down muratic acid.


----------



## nhpicker (Sep 12, 2010)

Soak it in Bleach & warm water for 24 hours...

 or smash it![X(][]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 12, 2010)

If nothing else works try carburator cleaner (outside!!)  then smash it.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 12, 2010)

> ribe
> [Reply to Message] All Forums >> [Bottle Forums] >> Cleaning and Repairing >> Best way to clean white paint off an antique bottle? 	Page


 
 Well I have always used "Goof-off" then a brush clean-up  RED Matthews


----------



## T D (Sep 12, 2010)

> I would doubt vinegar harms glass. Seeing as people already soak bottles in CLR (more acidic than vinegar) which is basically watered down muratic acid.


 
 You can soak it in straight muratic acid (I use half and half) and it won't hurt the bottle.  It'll hurt your hands like hell (cuts from digging) when you get it out[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif].  I tell my wife it's for cleaning 100 plus years of dump crude out of your cuts...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 12, 2010)

Great question. I hate it when collectors do this and it is a pain to remove. I wish people wouldn't . . .


----------



## T D (Sep 12, 2010)

wet your hands, put small amount of sand in your hands and massage the bottle

 use 0000 steel wool

 gas

 paint thinner... correct me if I'm wrong, but any of this washes off, and should get whatever is painted on the embossing- off


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2010)

I just wanna see a pic after you smashed it.


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone

 Another forum member emailed me to use nail polish - the only nail polish lying around was non-acetone with vitamin E! LOL, - dipped with q tips and cotton pads, it did get 95% of it off. The other 5% of the paint is embedded in what looks like the tiniest bubbles/bites in the glass. I'm going to hop to the pharmacy and get proper acetone nail polish remover, hopefully this should remove the rest off. 

 Paint thinner, as mentioned by TD might work also, and don't think it will harm the glass? - anyway, I'm always cautious with antique glass that it might not be that hardy

 Whats with the smashing it posts - jokes i guess - but trust me I AIN'T smashing this antique beauty


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 13, 2010)

Paint thinners shouldn't harm most types of glass.  I've heard of some very crudely made pieces reacting to acids and such, but those are usually Mexican.    

 For oil-based paint, I've found the gel-type paint stripper works well.  I use a small brush to apply it to the painted areas, wait a bit, then use an old toothbrush to scrub it away.


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 13, 2010)

Isn't paint thinner and stripper the same thing, or is the later harsher?

 Right I tried full-on acetone nail paint remover. I got another 2-3% off. The really stubborn 2% I might have to try with paint thinner (or stripper)

 Heck, I hope it doesn't damage ye olde glass!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 13, 2010)

The difference between thinner and stripper is that stripper is formulated to dissolve dried paint, whereas thinner is an additive to make paint more workable. I would invest in a small can of Zip Strip, it will make short work of latex or oil based paint and will do no harm to the glass.. just follow the directions on the can. Do not buy any new-fangled "green" substitute strippers, they don't work. And yes, the smashing stuff was a joke.. at least on my part.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 13, 2010)

> Do not buy any new-fangled "green" substitute strippers, they don't work.


 This advice came a bit late for me. I couldn't get oil base primer off with the green stuff. Oh well. You live and learn.
 Chuck. You sound like a paint expert or someat.


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 14, 2010)

ok, i went to the hardware store bought some PolyStrippa PAINT STRIPPER, it looks like seriously aggressive stuff - with skull & bones "TOXIC 6" diamond logo. It contains methylene chloride (dichloromethane). 

 Under LIMITATIONS it says:

 Not suitable for application to fibreglass, P.V.C., acrylics, linoleum, rubber or plastics. -- I assume glass should be safe as its not mentioned and fibreglass is different from 'bottle glass'

 Here's the link:

 http://www.poly.com.au/

 Whatdaya think? -- safe enough?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 14, 2010)

That should do the trick... fiberglass is not the same as bottle glass.


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 14, 2010)

ok thanks. also there's no risk of discolouration to the glass?


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 16, 2010)

Any feedback about the potential for discolouration?

 -- otherwise I might have to find a bottle of similar age that less valuable and try some of this toxic stuff on it first!


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "discolored."  Do you mean like bleach splattering on colored fabric?  That's not likely.  The only things I've seen that can change glass color is extreme heat (i.e. kiln temperatures) or irradiation.  Or if you start with a piece of glass that has a coating like ACL or a craft store type glaze, I imagine paint striper will remove it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 16, 2010)

No worries, mate.. splash that stripper on the bottle and have done with it!! If anything goes wrong, it means the bottle is made of plastic... !


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  BillinMo
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "discolored."Â  Do you mean like bleach splattering on colored fabric?Â  That's not likely.Â  The only things I've seen that can change glass color is extreme heat (i.e. kiln temperatures) or irradiation.Â  Or if you start with a piece of glass that has a coating like ACL or a craft store type glaze, I imagine paint striper will remove it.Â


 
 Yeah, anything that will change the colour of the glass eg. darkening, lightening. Don't want blob marks left on the bottle where it has come into contact with 'Skulls & bones' stripper!


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> No worries, mate.. splash that stripper on the bottle and have done with it!! If anything goes wrong, it means the bottle is made of plastic... !


 
 Ok ok. Let me find my googles/face mask, scuba tank and regulator and gloves. Then I'll give it a go. Fingers & toes crossed!


----------



## suzanne (Sep 18, 2010)

Vinegar has no effect on glass.  You could get a bottle of rubbing alcohol which is what nail polish remover actually is but a long vinegar soak will get down in the holes you are talking about. then maybe you can loosen the paint by prying at it with a needle or something and swish bottle around in sink full of water till it loosens and lets go.


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 18, 2010)

Update: I spread that toxic stuff all over the affected embossed areas. waited 15 mins. Then brush it with droplets of water with a toothbrush. Result: bugger all difference, maybe too a miniscule amount that's embedded out.

 I'll try one more time with nail polish remover. Then another time with the stripper. * SIGH *


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlescript
> 
> also does vinegar harm or eat into glass?


 


> ORIGINAL:  Erik T
> 
> I would doubt vinegar harms glass. Seeing as people already soak bottles in CLR (more acidic than vinegar) which is basically watered down muratic acid.


 
 Hey guys,

 I'm guessing neither of you are White House or Speas collectors.





From.



From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

Use the stripper liberally, let it do it's job.. I think you are too afraid of the stuff.. goop it on, mate!!

 ..if that doesn't work, it must have been enameled or something hideously permanent... good luck...


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 19, 2010)

I did! -- i put 2/3mm thick of the stuff. Left it for 20 minutes, 5 mins longer on the tin, then brushed it - not much came off. we are talking about miniscule amounts of paint embedded in the outer circumference/recesses of tiny circular open bubbles. Hardly took any off.

 I'm trying Cif/Jif cleaner to get the rest of it out


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 19, 2010)

I have toenails thicker than 2/3 mm, that's nothing! However, it _should_ have worked by now... I hope the bottle will soon be clean. Bugger all if I know how...


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL -- i'm following the instrucions on the tin exactly, it says put on a thick layer, 2-3 mm


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't suppose there's any way you could get us a pic or two of this most frustratingly stubborn paint.. is there? There MUST be a way to dissolve it.. unless it was kiln-fired into the glass or something..


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 20, 2010)

i'll try to take a pic. 

 how about a paste of baking soda + vinegar as a rubbing paste?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

..a bit off subject, but yes, that should clean your teeth up bright and shiny! []


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 20, 2010)

i could use it (baking soda + vinegar) to rub off remaining paint, rather than cif (or vim) in the US/canada. Which would be gentler/less abrasive you reckon?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

.. one way or another, that paint will come off, just a matter of outsmarting it.. I, for one, am stumped..


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's the pic. The paint is embedded in the outer circumference of the circles. What do you call those, and what causes them? (the circles)


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are caused by impact with another hard surface, probably with the embossing of a few fellow coke bottles.. it's way too difficult for me to explain, I'm just a painter.. but you have paint literally trapped under glass in those crescent cravasses..  I bet in real size it doesn't look t_ha_t bad, does it?


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a close-up. Doesn't look like impact, just the tiniest circular etchings lower left, and larger ones top right, with the slivers of paint embedded in the outer borders. Looking through a 4X loupe the paint is not trapped under the glass, definitely on the surface. It's coming off slowly through gently rubbing/polishing using CIF cleaner and cotton buds.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I'm off to bed.. this last pic makes me think you require the sage counsel of a microbiologist! [] Cheers!


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 20, 2010)

Enjoy your beauty sleep mate! -- i'll get this paint off - one way or another


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2010)

A hammer will remove most stubborn paint !


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 20, 2010)

Depending on when it was painted makes a difference,did you try laquer thinner?I just got off the phone with a friend of mine who owns a large body shop and he recommended aircraft coating paint remover.This is what they use when they redo an engine block to be repainted.Here is a link  http://www.amazon.com/Aircraft-Coating-Remover-TSL3712-Category/dp/B000GTILZ6   I would think a dremel tool with a buffing pad attatched with this product on it would do the trick.If this doesnt work I am afraid nothing will, short of sand blasting it. Speaking of which wouldnt a good tumble from our friend Ryan here at the forum get that paint out also along with scratches and other imperfections?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 20, 2010)

I think you will need to remove the "scales" of glass which the paint is embedded under.. no other way to get that paint out except brute force.
 Do they have Dremel tools in your parts? I'd recommend carefully abraiding the precise places where the paint-filled chiplets are until you micro-mine it out.


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Depending on when it was painted makes a difference,did you try laquer thinner?I just got off the phone with a friend of mine who owns a large body shop and he recommended aircraft coating paint remover.This is what they use when they redo an engine block to be repainted.Here is a link Â http://www.amazon.com/Aircraft-Coating-Remover-TSL3712-Category/dp/B000GTILZ6Â Â Â I would think a dremel tool with a buffing pad attatched with this product on it would do the trick.If this doesnt work I am afraid nothing will, short of sand blasting it. Speaking of which wouldnt a good tumble from our friend Ryan here at the forum get that paint out also along with scratches and other imperfections?


 
 thanks, i'll keep the lacquer thinner in mind next time


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think you will need to remove the "scales" of glass which the paint is embedded under.. no other way to get that paint out except brute force.
> Do they have Dremel tools in your parts? I'd recommend carefully abraiding the precise places where the paint-filled chiplets are until you micro-mine it out.


 
 like i said before the paint is not under the glass, definitely on top of it, just stuck in the outer edge crevices/recesses. the dremel too maybe a bit too powerful, i prefer to use manual manpower LOL, to keep it under control. thanks for all the tips


----------



## suzanne (Sep 25, 2010)

Any of that stuff everyone mentioned will get rid of it but it will take a lot of soaking and patience.  Don't use toilet cleaner though if anyone mentioned it because a long soak will make the bottle become dull looking.  Soak, brush with toothbrush, soak, brush again, till it's gone.


----------

